# Black Friday deals



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone interested in the HK VP9 or Glock 23 should check out Palmetto State Armory website. A ton of other deals will also be available but the VP 9 will be 449.00 with free shipping. The 23 is going to be 399.00 with free shipping. I can't list every deal but these two are worth looking at for sure.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks for the heads up. they had a great price on 5.7x28 ammo. I stocked up


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice I stocked up on .223


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I just checked out there website and they seem to have a lot of good deals. Are they normally that good or are they just having a big black friday sale?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Remington is given 5 dollar rebates on ammo...check.....up to 200 bucks....9mm comes out to 5.39 a box at Ruel king


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

lrobison24 said:


> I just checked out there website and they seem to have a lot of good deals. Are they normally that good or are they just having a big black friday sale?


They always have good deals. When you combine a good deal and free shipping specials, they can't be beat.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Supercanoe Thanks for the heads up


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is a place I bought my CZ 912 at. It is located a little west of Richmond Indiana and they are a Fiocchi ammo dealer. They will also ship ammo. This is their Black Friday add. Pretty good prices.

http://nebula.wsimg.com/60fd2dd5fe4...FE2DCA25A0594FB4D&disposition=0&alloworigin=1


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

lrobison24 said:


> I just checked out there website and they seem to have a lot of good deals. Are they normally that good or are they just having a big black friday sale?


The deals are always good at PSA but extremely good for Black Friday. The deals on AR's is also very good. I bought a CHF double chrome lined FN complete upper with chrome lined BCG for 399.99 on a good weekend deal awhile back .


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

PSA is awesome. I buy tons of parts from them. They often have their freedom rifle kit on sale for $399. Its a great way for someone on a budget to get into AR's. Just add a lower and a rear sight and you get a great quality rifle for under 500 bucks.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> PSA is awesome. I buy tons of parts from them. They often have their freedom rifle kit on sale for $399. Its a great way for someone on a budget to get into AR's. Just add a lower and a rear sight and you get a great quality rifle for under 500 bucks.


They are even cheaper today-$359 and free shipping on the stainless freedom kit. I have bought these in the past and was pleased with the final product.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I looked at the Glovk deal, what exactly does overrun mean? Is this blemish model? Thanks


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

caseyroo said:


> I looked at the Glovk deal, what exactly does overrun mean? Is this blemish model? Thanks


Means they made too many, or just have too many in stock. Gonna be seeing a bunch of that in the near future I reckon.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Means they made too many, or just have too many in stock. Gonna be seeing a bunch of that in the near future I reckon.


They probably made more thinking the other candidate was going to be president.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

supercanoe said:


> They are even cheaper today-$359 and free shipping on the stainless freedom kit. I have bought these in the past and was pleased with the final product.


That's a smoking deal. I have a couple lowers on the shelf for future builds. Gonna be hard to not pull the trigger on one of these! Lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

5.30 per box they ran out pretty fast


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

No doubt at that price


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Gotta love when people hoard ammo. Just a couple years ago you couldn't find hardly any pistol ammo. Prices went through the roof. Now you can find most anything but the prices are close to the same.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Gotta love when people hoard ammo. Just a couple years ago you couldn't find hardly any pistol ammo. Prices went through the roof. Now you can find most anything but the prices are close to the same.


No hoard here that will be shot up before the spring......I shoot every 2 weeks sometimes my grandson goes.....us people who choose to ccw also choose to make sure we are VERY accurate . ......it's our duty


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> No doubt at that price


People were 4 deep. I saw guys with family 4 cases per cart....now that's a hoarder...lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If 2000 rds is hoarding then everyone I shoot with and probably most of the serious shooter on this site are "Hoarders". 2000rds per caliber is not even close to hoarding IMO. I can shoot through 250rds in less than an hour with any of my pistols.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> If 2000 rds is hoarding then everyone I shoot with and probably most of the serious shooter on this site are "Hoarders". 2000rds per caliber is not even close to hoarding IMO. I can shoot through 250rds in less than an hour with any of my pistols.


250 in a hour...lol same here...the boy will do 300!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

By the way...happy thanksgiving all...you too flathead ! !..T.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's not hoarding, it's planning ahead. I'd be more comfortable going to work naked for a day than knowing that my ammo supply could run out.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 224190
> View attachment 224191
> 5.30 per box they ran out pretty fast


Did you get 20 boxes for me like you said you would?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> By the way...happy thanksgiving all...you too flathead ! !..T.


Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Did you get 20 boxes for me like you said you would?


Do we have a quote on that? somewhere


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Buy it cheap 




Stack it deep


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have noticed that Glock 40 cals are cheap lately, seen a place on Armlist that had Gen4 23s for $469 and Gen3 27s for $430, wonder why the price has dropped.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have noticed that Glock 40 cals are cheap lately, seen a place on Armlist that had Gen4 23s for $469 and Gen3 27s for $430, wonder why the price has dropped.


They made way to many based upon hillary . ..prices on ammo and guns will drop


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Those 9mm are a great deal. Not to hijack the thread but one time when going to a range I was wanting to rent a gun I was considering purchasing. They told me that I can not shoot Remington ammo out of their rentals and when asked explained it was due to their lack of quality control with ammo.

I personally have used Remington as well as other brands such as Winchester and federal and still have some. For target shooting I don't see any issues. Not starting a debate but has anyone ever heard of or experience several malfunctions using Remington ammo due to being faulty....I haven't.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

John S said:


> Those 9mm are a great deal. Not to hijack the thread but one time when going to a range I was wanting to rent a gun I was considering purchasing. They told me that I can not shoot Remington ammo out of their rentals and when asked explained it was due to their lack of quality control with ammo.
> 
> I personally have used Remington as well as other brands such as Winchester and federal and still have some. For target shooting I don't see any issues. Not starting a debate but has anyone ever heard of or experience several malfunctions using Remington ammo due to being faulty....I haven't.


Nope and I shoot alot of it. 1 squib round out a 2000. They usually want you to shoot what they sell for the rental guns


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol don't know why it triple posted


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang you hoarder lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the Remington UMC for my .44mag they are hot rounds and fun to shoot. I usually shoot federal or Winchester 1911 through my semi autos. I do have some blazer brass for my 9mm's though. I wouldn't have an issue shooting Remington through my 1911's. Shooting ranges that rent guns have a strict rule of using their rounds. It is a rule at every shooting range I have ever been to. I think they are afraid you will experiment with some hand loads or Tula ammo.


----------

